# Scared of my boyfriend



## Amanda16 (Oct 1, 2018)

Help! We have a Vizsla that we adopted about a week ago. I understand we have not had him long but he is terrified of my boyfriend. He's tried getting on the floor with him. Luring him to him with treats and the dog (Crosby) takes the treat and runs away. Any time my boyfriend makes a sudden movement Crosby freaks out and runs over to me. I'm trying to keep him occupied with toys and treats but this dog is so scared of my boyfriend he doesn't want to play. Any suggestions???


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Crosby doesn't sound socialized to men, or perhaps, had a bad experience with one.

Have your b/f lay back and just be as non threatening as possible, maybe even putting Crosby's food down and let time and experience..and the Vizsla's naturally curious nature...step in and resolve this.

Your b/f paradoxically is doing too much, at least just now...he first needs to be a neutral stimulus before he becomes interactive and positive.


----------

